# Help me find this handbag please...



## Tessigrl (Jul 9, 2008)

I love love love this handbag, must find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Attachment 6164

thanks


----------



## cosmo_girl (Jul 9, 2008)

I have this bag. It's a Guess bag.  I got mine from Macys, well my husband bought it for me for Valentines Day. I love it. Its just so me because its so BRIGHT and PINK. You should check your local Macys.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 9, 2008)

Off topic, but did you get that picture off of Perez today when he was talking about Miley's big bro hating on Jeffree? haha!


----------



## Tessigrl (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_Off topic, but did you get that picture off of Perez today when he was talking about Miley's big bro hating on Jeffree? haha!_

 
Yes I did, hahaha, sorry if I shouldn't have done that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love Perez haha he is a guilty pleasure!!!


----------

